# Meaning of "least in the Kingdom of Heaven" in Matthew 5:19



## ColdSilverMoon

> Whoever therefore breaks one of the least of these commandments, and teaches men so, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever does and teaches [them], he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven.



What does it mean to be called "least in the kingdom of heaven?" Calvin says it means those ministers who don't teach the full law or teach it inaccurately are "sent to the back of the line" to get into heaven, while MacArthur says it means the "least" are unsaved members of the visible church. Any other insight on this?


----------



## PresbyDane




----------



## Skyler

It would seem to suggest to me that there are levels of greatness even among the saints. I am reminded of George Whitefield's comment that he didn't expect to see John Wesley in heaven--because he anticipated Mr. Wesley to be so much closer to Christ than he was.


----------



## DonP

Skyler said:


> It would seem to suggest to me that there are levels of greatness even among the saints. I am reminded of George Whitefield's comment that he didn't expect to see John Wesley in heaven--because he anticipated Mr. Wesley to be so much closer to Christ than he was.



That must have been before he said, he would not be able to consider him a brother if he didn't stop lying and falsely translating works like Predestination by Zanchius and teaching against the doctrines of scripture like Predestination 

As for least in the kingdom I am not dogmatic at this point but I do believe it is speaking of the whole kingdom. These would be false prophets who would be stoned in the OT and so now would be in the least part of the real spiritual kingdom which would be hell. 
John 14:16"*If *you love Me, keep My commandments. NKJV

John 15:10 *If *you keep My commandments, you will abide in My love, NKJV

1 John 2:3 Now *by this* we know that we know Him, *if *we keep His commandments. 4 He who says, "I know Him," and does not keep His commandments, *is a liar, and the truth is not in him*. 5 But whoever keeps His word, truly the love of God is perfected in him. *By this we know that we are in Him*. 6 He who says he abides in Him ought himself also to walk just as He walked. NKJV

How could we teach people not to keep the 4th commandment or that these laws have been abrogated for the believer and be converted?
It plainly says By this we know we are in Him. 
And if we do not keep them we do not have the truth

It could be referring to those who were misguided and did not see we need to keep all 10 commandments and yet He will have mercy on them and save them as least in the new heaven and earth. 

Point is, don't teach people not to keep a command, who wants to be least in the kingdom anyway.


----------



## E Nomine

McArthur's interpretation doesn't make sense to me because the unsaved will not have any place in the Kingdom of Heaven.


----------

